# Who advertises on local radio station



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

Does anyone here advertises on the thier local radio station? If so, was it worth what they charge for the advertising??


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

No way. Radio advertising is expensive and screen printing isn't something that people need every day. I think that one 30 second ad in my area is about $35. 5 ads a day, 5 days a week, for a month is $3500. I don't see getting enough orders to even cover that.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm sorry I should have been more clear. I meant advertising your brand and website on local radio.


----------



## Digitee (Jan 13, 2008)

Radio kicks ***....
try to barder tshirts they always need them.
thats the best way to get your bang for the buck


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

Ohhh yeah I didn't think about.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd say stay away from radio for advertising websites. For the most part, people listen to the radio in their car. They aren't going to be able to type in your URL after they hear it, and by the time they get near a computer, they'll have forgotten it.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

True.. but people advertise to other drivers by putting vynal lettering on their cars. I think I'm going to look into advertising on the radio stations website. If anything comes out of it I will let you guys know. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah people do that but that doesn't mean it's the most effective way to market a website.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

What was the most effective for you, if you don't mind me asking? 

You have some pretty cool stuff. I'm sure you get tons of people looking at your work.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Right now most of my traffic is from social networking sites. Twitter and MySpace are doing really well for me right now. Facebook too. I have a good amount of close friends on these websites that are glad to help spread the word.

Getting search engine traffic is few and far between at the moment for me since I have a domain. However, in a month or so when Google ranks me, I should have enough content and linkbacks to rank fairly high and start pulling in decent traffic.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats funny shirts Aeres.
I tried radio when i was starting the screenprinting, The thing is .. takes awhile for the message to sink in to the listeners, So .. it should be a long term commitment if you go with it.
Im doing some signwork for a local station right now and was going to propose a barter for long term benefits for us both .. something to think about for sure.


----------



## supplyjerseys (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, radio advertise is more expensive. IMO local internet marketing, local directories are best option for that.


----------



## Americanprintpro (May 12, 2009)

If your going to spend money... All I can say is GOOGLE that is a big deal for our company


----------

